# 15.9 grams



## Galaxy419 (Oct 11, 2015)

Double refined using Aqua Regia


----------



## MarcoP (Oct 12, 2015)

Absolutely gorgeous! Is it your first one?

Marco


----------



## Galaxy419 (Oct 12, 2015)

No my second one and thank you


----------



## UncleBenBen (Oct 12, 2015)

Very nice! Great job!!

All e-scrap?


----------



## Galaxy419 (Oct 12, 2015)

No 10 kt and 14 kt scrap


----------



## glorycloud (Oct 13, 2015)

Pretty! Nicely done!


----------



## kurtak (Oct 13, 2015)

Nice - good job 8) 

Kurt


----------

